# Turntex customer service



## The100road (Jun 25, 2018)

Curtis has a pretty well known reputation for good customer service. I have had a little bit of a difficult time getting ahold of him as I’m sure he is busy. But this sure made up for it. 

I ordered 3 alumilite dyes and 1 cactus juice dye. I opened the box and only recieved the cactus juice dye. I emailed turntex and this was the email I got this morning. 

Sure doesn’t seem like you get this all that often anymore these days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Can't beat that!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## CWS (Jun 26, 2018)

I have always got good service from Curtis.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 26, 2018)

Good customer service goes a long way.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jun 27, 2018)

Curtis is a great guy, was up at his house a few years ago when I lived in San Antonio.


----------



## Barb (Jun 29, 2018)

Very awesome! I just received a stabilizing kit from him a few days ago and I'm waiting for the pump I ordered to come in. It's nice to know that kind of customer service still exists. :)


----------

